# Stranger Things as... Furries???



## Fritzy525 (Nov 9, 2022)

I had a weird idea. For anyone who enjoys Stranger Things, post who your fursona would be as a ST character. Then, say a quote from that character to the character above. For example, let's say that the character above me is... Eleven. Well, my fursona character would totally be Max soooooo...

Max: Yeah, well, boyfriends lie. ALL. THE. TIME.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Nov 9, 2022)

My fursona?  Maybe either Eddie or Steve. Closer to Eddie, in that Kinguyakki is somewhat of an outcast and oddball, usually in some kind of trouble, but also very protective of friends.


----------

